# Those Chinese Inspectors.....



## 4GSR (Apr 18, 2017)

One of my jobs is taking care of NCR's that are sent to one of my customers over here in the states.  Good bunch guys over there, but they are a little rusty on their English.  Much better than my Chinese speaking/ reading skills, which are none!

Here's a example of a NCR sent to me the other day with picture, which is required and supplied with the NCR's sent.
I have to give them credit, they do a pretty darn good job at their English writing skills and checking parts we buy from them.

Ken


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 19, 2017)

Jai has a pretty sharp eye.  Of course most of the parts on the machines we would buy from China would just skip Jai and go on the machine.  I expect you are paying a bit more for those parts than Harbor Freight would.


----------



## savarin (Apr 19, 2017)

Whats a NCR?


----------



## David S (Apr 19, 2017)

Non Conformance Report??


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 19, 2017)

savarin said:


> Whats a NCR?



A corporation.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NCR_Corporation

Or possibly a non compliance report.


----------



## savarin (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 20, 2017)

Usually requires a CAR.....


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 20, 2017)

Tony Wells said:


> Usually requires a CAR.....



Why would you need a combat action ribbon?


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 20, 2017)

Anything to keep a customer.


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 20, 2017)

cjtoombs said:


> Jai has a pretty sharp eye.  Of course most of the parts on the machines we would buy from China would just skip Jai and go on the machine.  I expect you are paying a bit more for those parts than Harbor Freight would.


I'm guessing he already knows the cause of the defect so his job is to validate what he already knows. The rolls are worn and chipped or loose chips are in the rolling machine.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 20, 2017)

Rustrp said:


> I'm guessing he already knows the cause of the defect so his job is to validate what he already knows. The rolls are worn and chipped or loose chips are in the rolling machine.


Those dings and chips are from the phosphate operation, throwing the parts into a box, not taking the time to place them proper and protect the threads. They are supposed to provide webbing to put over the parts.  The Chinese system failed.  The threads are single pointed.  Not enough volume to roll the threads or set up equipment for rolling threads, and die cut threads are not acceptable for this part.   As for implementing a CAR (correction action report) to fix the process, well, lets just say, reject the parts and these people will think the Communist leader will pay them a visit with whip.  The fear of this will make them fix anything to make it right!!!!  As for all this costing more per part, it doesn't, like it does here.  They say the Chinese government subsidises these things to keep cost down.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 20, 2017)

cjtoombs said:


> Jai has a pretty sharp eye.  Of course most of the parts on the machines we would buy from China would just skip Jai and go on the machine.  I expect you are paying a bit more for those parts than Harbor Freight would.


They are big believers in ISO 9000, both in manufacturing and environmental.  And it's all in how you spec out your product that you are having built.  They won't put in anymore quality than you specify to do so.  But you also have to remember, they have been under supervision by USA people for over twenty years to get this stuff right.  Only in the last 7 to 10 years have USA people have backed off and let them take control of their operations.  And they stick to what we have taught them, they don't know any other way.  As for the Chinese machine tool builders, well, there are good ones building machinery and there are ones that are not so good.  Not trying to give the Chinese credit, but they are getting better at what they do.  So sad the USA let it get this way.


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 20, 2017)

4gsr said:


> The threads are single pointed



I was looking at photo 2 & 3 and the unthreaded portion of the stock is a smaller diameter, along with the radius between the stock and thread. It just looked like a rolled thread.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 23, 2017)

David S said:


> Non Conformance Report??


And her's me think it it National Cash Register.


----------



## dlane (Apr 23, 2017)

: so sad the USA let it get this way:
Kinda the same as Japan a long time ago 
We show them how to do things then they kick or a$$es at it.


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 23, 2017)

dlane said:


> : so sad the USA let it get this way:
> Kinda the same as Japan a long time ago
> We show them how to do things then they kick or a$$es at it.


It wasn't Americans who showed the Japanese how to make a sword nor did they instill the quality and craftsmanship that went into it's making.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 23, 2017)

Rustrp said:


> It wasn't Americans who showed the Japanese how to make a sword nor did they instill the quality and craftsman ship that went into it's making.


No, but after that (WWII), we did!  Remember Juran and Demming... I remember them quite well from all of the Quality training I went thru back in 1990-1994.


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 23, 2017)

4gsr said:


> No, but after that (WWII), we did!  Remember Juran and Demming... I remember them quite well from all of the Quality training I went thru back in 1990-1994.



There's many directions we could go with this but the quality Japan was producing after WWII was what they were allowed to do in regard to exports, trinkets etc. This wasn't indicative of what they produced for their own use. The Japanese people have a completely different work ethic than Americans and they have their own political struggles. They took a lesson and applied it. It wasn't Japanese leadership that produced the K-Car. American affinity for buying junk and then complaining never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 28, 2017)

I li


4gsr said:


> One of my jobs is taking care of NCR's that are sent to one of my customers over here in the states.  Good bunch guys over there, but they are a little rusty on their English.  Much better than my Chinese speaking/ reading skills, which are none!
> 
> Here's a example of a NCR sent to me the other day with picture, which is required and supplied with the NCR's sent.
> I have to give them credit, they do a pretty darn good job at their English writing skills and checking parts we buy from them.
> ...


I like the waisted studs, Don't see them much now that I'm retired. What size are they, and what machine are they for? those dings look pretty small should be able to fix with a little triangular file.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 28, 2017)

bobshobby said:


> I li
> 
> I like the waisted studs, Don't see them much now that I'm retired. What size are they, and what machine are they for? those dings look pretty small should be able to fix with a little triangular file.


The dings are generally fixed with a triangle file.  We generally tell them to use a file, if not, the air grinder comes into the picture, and wow, they can mess them up in a heart beat!  And of course they get scrapped.
Those are tensile studs used for the setting of down hole service tools used in the oilfield service industry.  They pull on them until they part into, around 55,000 lbs.  They are qualified per batch of material used so they are guaranteed to release very close to 55K lbs/force tensile.  You aught to be around when they are testing them!  And you didn't think you had a flinch factor in you?  You do after pulling a few of these into.


----------

